# Platform lifts ADA?



## mtlogcabin (Sep 8, 2010)

Existing fire station is adding a second floor (exceeds 3,00 sq ft) over the equipment bay which will accomodate the sleeping and bathing facilities along with the day room, Basically an R-2 occupancy. I think I am correct in that it is an existing building, (the floor is being installed between the existing roof and truck bay floor. The funding grant requires the remodel to comply with ADA.

Question

1. Can a platform lift be installed under ADA to access an area not open to the public?

    This would be a Title II facility.

2. Am I correct in allowing a platform lift in leiu of an elevator under the IBC?

IBC 2006 3409.8.3 Platform lifts.

Platform (wheelchair) lifts complying with ICC A117.1 and installed in accordance with ASME A18.1 shall be permitted as a component of an accessible route.

I don't want to miss something on this one.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 8, 2010)

mtlogcabin,

I believe that you are correct sir!   See also Section 1109.7 in the IBC, and

make sure that the lift is sized large enough for the OL.

You are classifying this as an "addition",  ...yes?

.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 8, 2010)

ADAAG A4.11 Platform Lifts (Wheelchair Lifts).

A4.11.2 Other Requirements. Inclined stairway chairlifts, and inclined and vertical platform lifts (wheelchair lifts) are available for short-distance, vertical transportation of people with disabilities. Care should be taken in selecting lifts as some lifts are not equally suitable for use by both wheelchair users and semi-ambulatory individuals.

http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm


----------



## TimNY (Sep 9, 2010)

mark handler said:
			
		

> ADAAG A4.11 Platform Lifts (Wheelchair Lifts).A4.11.2 Other Requirements. Inclined stairway chairlifts, and inclined and vertical platform lifts (wheelchair lifts) are available for short-distance, vertical transportation of people with disabilities. Care should be taken in selecting lifts as some lifts are not equally suitable for use by both wheelchair users and semi-ambulatory individuals.
> 
> http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm


May be a NY thing, but I had a similar situation and contrary to the ADA section above, wheelchair lifts were allowable whereas chairlifts were not.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2010)

ASME A18.1-1999 and ASME A18.1-2003 address the design, construction, installation, operation, inspection, testing, maintenance and repair of lifts that are intended for transportation of persons with disabilities.  Lifts are classified as: vertical platform lifts, inclined platform lifts, inclined stairway chairlifts, private residence vertical platform lifts, private residence inclined platform lifts, and private residence inclined stairway chairlifts.

*This document does not permit the use of inclined stairway chairlifts which do not provide platforms because such lifts require the user to transfer to a seat.*


----------



## jar546 (Sep 9, 2010)

The platform lift may not count as the accessible means of egress if it does not meet the criteria of 1007.5

So it could be an accessible route to the area but NOT a required egress.  Be careful on this one.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 9, 2010)

The existing stairs will meet accessible egress requirements but I believe 1007.1 exception 1 would also apply so I think I am okay under the IBC it is ADA that has me worried.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> The platform lift may not count as the accessible means of egress if it does not meet the criteria of 1007.5So it could be an accessible route to the area but NOT a required egress.  Be careful on this one.


IBC2009 1007.5 Platform lifts. Platform (wheelchair) lifts shall not serve as part of an accessible means of egress, *except where allowed as part of a required accessible route *in Section 1109.7, Items 1 through 9. Standby power shall be provided in accordance with Chapter 27 for platform lifts permitted to serve as part of a means ofegress.

1109.7 Lifts. Platform (wheelchair) lifts are permitted to be a part of a required accessible route in new construction where indicated in Items 1 through 10. Platform (wheelchair) lifts shall be installed in accordance with ASME A18.1.

1. An accessible route to a performing area and speaker platforms in Group A occupancies.

2. An accessible route to wheelchair spaces required to comply with the wheelchair space dispersion requirements of Sections 1108.2.2 through 1108.2.6.

3. An accessible route to spaces that are not open to the general public with an occupant load of not more than five.

4. An accessible route within a dwellingor sleeping unit.

5. An accessible route to wheelchair seating spaces located in outdoor dining terraces in Group A 5 occupancies where the means ofegress from the dining terraces to a public way are open to the outdoors.

6. An accessible route to jury boxes and witness stands; raised courtroom stations including judges' benches, clerks' stations, bailiffs' stations, deputy clerks' stations and court reporters' stations; and to depressed areas such as the well of the court.

7. An accessible route to load and unload areas serving amusement rides.

8. An accessible route to play components or soft contained play structures.

9. An accessible route to team or player seating areas serving areas of sport activity.

10. An accessible route where existing exterior site constraints make use of a ramp or elevator infeasible.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 10, 2010)

Origianl ADAAG 4.1.3(5) requires elevators, but exception 4(d) allows platform lifts where existing conditions make it impractical to install a ramp or elevator.

New ADAAG 410 allows platform lifts.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 10, 2010)

New ADAAG not yet in effect


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 10, 2010)

ADAAG

4.1.5 Accessible Buildings: Additions. Each addition to an existing building or facility shall be regarded as an alteration.

4.1.6 Accessible Buildings: Alterations.

4.1.6(30)(g) Platform Lifts (Wheelchair Lifts): In alterations, platform lifts (wheelchair lifts) complying with 4.11 and applicable state or local codes may be used as part of an accessible route. The use of lifts is not limited to the conditions in exception 4 of 4.1.3(5)

They are installing a floor within an existing building and it appears that ADAAG place additions or alterations under the same requirements which are different then new construction


----------



## peach (Sep 12, 2010)

see them all the time in existing buildings.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

Just one thing folks, it has a day room.  The day room is often where people get together.  Families of the fire fighters might hang around the day room.  If the day room is sized for other things like meetings, then that applies.

I worked with a fire department that did a very similar thing.  The day room was used for board meetings.  Find out what the day room will be used for before determining the type of lift.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 13, 2010)

"ADAAG

4.1.5 Accessible Buildings: Additions. Each addition to an existing building or facility shall be regarded as an alteration. "

I find this facinating . . . . so, if there is a new portion of a building attached to an existing, the new portion is considered an alteration (?).

I can see how this MIGHT apply to and internal "addition" (I would call that NEW CONSTRUCTION because it didn't exist before and is being created, not altered). . . but how can that apply to an addition attached w/new footprint?


----------

